# Soundstream Da Vinci amp



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Might be getting rid of this amp that is coming with my car,aybody know what they are worth?
I heard alot but just wondering.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 06:25 PM~12017981
> *Might be getting rid of this amp that is coming with my car,aybody know what they are worth?
> I heard alot but just wondering.
> 
> ...



THAT IS A SWEET ASS AMP YOU SHOULD JUST KEEP IT


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 30 2008, 05:35 PM~12018577
> *THAT IS A SWEET ASS AMP YOU SHOULD JUST KEEP IT
> *


I probably am homie,what up dog how's that East Coast treating you?


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 07:39 PM~12018617
> *I probably am homie,what up dog how's that East Coast treating you?
> *



IT IS COLD  

YOU?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 30 2008, 05:47 PM~12018710
> *IT IS COLD
> 
> YOU?
> *


Was nice enough to bar-b-que today 76 :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMESROY_@Oct 30 2008, 07:50 PM~12018741
> *Was nice enough to bar-b-que today 76 :biggrin:
> *



:angry: 

in the 30's at night and 50's during the day


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Those sold for $800+ back when they were made. If its an american made one its still worth that much if not more because of its rareity and great mystique  Its a bad bitch, 7 channels and like 2000watts+ :0 And the original soundstream stuff was way underated usually.


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

can you still get these?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

the amp only has value with old school fanatics.... ive seen them go for 3-500

keep it


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

sell it to me!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

good amp to power your entire system. If you wanna sell it, i would say 300-600 range is what i would estimate you could get.

7 Channel Amplifier
Satellite Channels:
4 x 50W + 2 x 100W @ 4 ohms
4 x 100W + 2 x 200W @ 2 ohms
Subwoofer Channel:
1 x 200W @ 4 ohms
1 x 400W @ 2 ohms
1 x 500W @ 1 ohm
Fuse: 4 x 30A internal glass fuses


----------



## 76monte1 (May 15, 2008)

if you wanna sell it, i'll give you a offer of 300


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 8 2008, 08:50 PM~12101067
> *good amp to power your entire system. If you wanna sell it, i would say 300-600 range is what i would estimate you could get.
> 
> 7 Channel Amplifier
> ...


gangsta son, keep that shit homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

NICE, Soundstream was the shit back in the day, I have a Tarantula in my truck back then, I almost ended up with 2 human reigns when I converted it to show (I was a Soundstream dealer) but I ended up with something else.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

keep it homie


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Imma keep it,if it goes will go with the car once I'm ready to sell it


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lockdpain (Oct 2, 2021)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Might be getting rid of this amp that is coming with my car,aybody know what they are worth?
> I heard alot but just wondering.


You wouldn't happen to have that amp for sale? I'm really interested in the amp, I had one back in the day & have been looking for another one for years.


----------

